# Vape King juice line



## Johan Heyns (4/7/16)

Hey everyone 

I'm gonna buy a Kayfun mini v3 clone from Vape King, but will need some 12mg juices to go with it.

The Vape King juice is tempting at R90 for a 30ml bottle.

I've looked at the reviews of some if them, but most of them date back to 2014.

So my questions are: How are these juices? Which flavors are worthy of buying? 

Also another question is, the kayfun mini v3 is MTL tank. Seeing as I haven't used one in a while, which nicotine strength would you guys recommend? And the VG to PG ratio is 65/35, will the throat hit be adequate?

Thanks
Johan


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Silent Echo (4/7/16)

Vape King juices are not bad. They are by no means premium, but definitely great bang for the buck. I personally enjoyed Creamy Mango, Yummy, Raspberry Rush, Hazelnut Cigar and Creme Soda.

12mg will be fine for a MTL tank and at 65/35 you should get a decent throat hit - but also dependent on the flavours used.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Boktiet (4/7/16)

The VK juices are always present in my stash. Like the silly vanilly, strawberries and cream and watermelon. Creamy chocolate is good but I don't like the menthol aftertaste.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (4/7/16)

French strawberries is also really really good.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (4/7/16)

Johan Heyns said:


> Hey everyone
> 
> I'm gonna buy a Kayfun mini v3 clone from Vape King, but will need some 12mg juices to go with it.
> 
> ...



Hi @Johan Heyns , give one or two tobaccoes a try. 
And try both 12mg and 18mg so you can find something that has enough throat hit
Its been a long while since i vaped VK juices but I did like grape soda and pina colada quite a lot.


----------



## Johan Heyns (4/7/16)

will do @Silver


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (4/7/16)

Grape Soda is a good one, I also like the Banana Bonanza and VK4 quite a bit. Really didn't like the Kiwi or Lime Milkshake.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gertvanjoe (4/7/16)

Tried the Litchi the other day and it was LITCHI . Even when going down to 10% juice with 90% VG in a dripper I could still announce without a doubt that it is indeed Litchi

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Willyza (5/7/16)

Silent Echo said:


> but definitely great bang for the buck.


I do agree there


----------

